# Tornado damage pics*New pics added*



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here are some tornado damage pics from the other day. Monson is devastated. There are still tons of roads closed, detours, ect. It's going to take a long time to rebuild. All of these are my pictures. Also, I did not go around snapping pics just because. We were out in it trying to get food and water, and to get a generator. 
Here is a link to the album: 
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Ph ... nixrising/


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Tornado damage pics*

Wow....how awful! I am so very scared of severe storms and tornadoes! You would think after growing up in Texas and now the mid-west where they are so common I would get use to them.

Thoughts and prayers with you all!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Tornado damage pics*

Are those at your place?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tornado damage pics*

these are crazy pictures

I saw this and was like WOW look at the path
http://photos.masslive.com/republican/2 ... ion_6.html


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Tornado damage pics*

This is only a couple miles from my house. We were very very VERY lucky. Our place and goats are fine.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tornado damage pics*

this looks like the aerial of the road you took those pictures on
http://photos.masslive.com/republican/2 ... on_15.html the black house looks to be on the middle of the picture


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Tornado damage pics*

WoW! that is so sad! How devastating!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Tornado damage pics*

Yikes! I am so glad your ok. Tornadoes are NO FUN!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Tornado damage pics*

Heartbreaking pictures  What's sad too is the fact all those beautiful trees are snapped like twigs...it'll take years and years to get it cleaned up decently  
That aerial view is something else...wicked to say the least. So thankful that Ashley wasn't immediately affected, and I hope your neighbors can rebuild their lives.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Tornado damage pics*

That is very sad... how devastating a Tornado can be....


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Tornado damage pics*

This one has been classified as at least a EF3. The road I got a lot of these pics on in Monson has since been closed.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Tornado damage pics*

Had to show this erie picture I took which was right after one tornado and another was starting up, but I didn't know it at the time. I've never seen the sky this color before and I hope I never do again. We were so unprepared for it, and since we didn't have power I had no idea how close we came to our house being leveled. We have no tornado sirens or what not around here since they just don't happen. 









These are newer pics, three days after the tornado and roads are still closed and some people still don't have power as if today... which is 4 days later! These pics are in Wilbraham, another town that borders us and probably closer than the damage in Monson.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! I'm so glad you and the goats are okay! I really hope everyone can rebuild....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Wow! I'm so glad you and the goats are okay! I really hope everyone can rebuild....


 I agree.... :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow they really need to rethink the tornado siren now! We can BARELY hear the ones in the towns around us, but we're 6-7 miles from the courthouse in the main town near us, and 2 miles from the smaller town.
Last weekend was the 7 year anniversary for our worst tornado, an F4 that hit around 9pm and hit a subdivision. It was really scary, I had taken my kids to the babysitter, went to work <hubby was out of the country at the time>, no sooner did I get there than the manager called everyone to the front of the store, and had us all waiting near the cash registers <I used to work nightstock heh...actually enjoyed my job though...>, we were lucky because the tornado hit about 5 miles away. Still it was a terrifying storm, not one I'll soon forget.

We get this kind of weather a lot through the spring and into the summer. We have a modular home, and no real safe place, so basically we have to drive into town in order to seek shelter....it's been VERY scary at times....doesn't help that I am terrified of bad storms


----------

